# [EVDL] {P} Motor cleaning and chemical suppliers??



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Peter

I get it from EIS Electrical Insulation Supply (not sure if you have to be a business to buy from). The AC-46 spray is an awesome spray on insulation which will air dry (I bake mine till golden brown 8^) and makes this a really good choice for the in-house motor tech 8^) It is flamable though and I can't ship it myself as an FYI (don't want you guys thinking I'm holding out on ya 8^)

Nomex, Glyptal, ect are also sold there. As to the fiberglass wrap, this needs to be varnished, which at that point you'd need an industrial oven to bake.

Silver solder is sold at welding supply houses such as Norco, get the 5% as it's costly even at that percent.

I lke the old hot soap and water (but run my sluge through Safetykleen) as it's just healthier (I'm from the old 111 Triclor days 8^o so I figure it's best for me to limit my lifetime chemical intake 8^) When using water based cleaning you'll need to get all the water out (I bake mine) but feel a day in the summer sun would do the trick. As to the fluid, you'll never get it out (without rewrapping them)(tough for you to do inhouse as noted) so the best you can do is coat them (AC/Glyptal)(I like the AC spray because it's clear and you'll see if it's darkening up due to heat). It's a candy coat solution, but will keep the coils from developing a short to frame with time as it ooozes out if not sealed in.

As a side note, like Comm stones these are the type of item that could be donated per se to your local EV group as tools to help the next guy up the ladder. What do you do with the rest of the 24"X36" piece of Nomex, or 9/10th a can of AC spray after you spray your motor 8^) Just a thought.

Hope this helps
Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric




_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What brand of varnish would you recomend. (well I do have some realy old ga=
s from the fiero but guessing its not the same type of varnish  As for t=
he oven I should be all set Between the heat treat and the refractory furna=
nce I think I can come up with something 
=

So far I have not seen any stress cracks in any of the windings and hopping=
to keep it that way. If I do need to resolder is 5% optimum or should I go=
for a higher percent? (rather do this once right vs again)
=

As for the oil in the fields can I bake it out without damaging the wrap? (=
how hot / long do you back the varnish any way)
=

Looks like I can get set up with EIS with no issue so will have to go do so=
me shopping. =

=

Thanks again,
Peter



> Date: Thu, 26 Jun 2008 18:39:36 -0700> From: [email protected]=
> To: [email protected]> Subject: Re: [EVDL] {P} Motor cleaning and chemica=
l suppliers??> > Hey Peter> > I get it from EIS Electrical Insulation Suppl=
y (not sure if you have to be a business to buy from). The AC-46 spray is a=
n awesome spray on insulation which will air dry (I bake mine till golden b=
rown 8^) and makes this a really good choice for the in-house motor tech 8^=
) It is flamable though and I can't ship it myself as an FYI (don't want yo=
u guys thinking I'm holding out on ya 8^)> > Nomex, Glyptal, ect are also s=
old there. As to the fiberglass wrap, this needs to be varnished, which at =
that point you'd need an industrial oven to bake.> > Silver solder is sold =
at welding supply houses such as Norco, get the 5% as it's costly even at t=
hat percent.> > I lke the old hot soap and water (but run my sluge through =
Safetykleen) as it's just healthier (I'm from the old 111 Triclor days 8^o =
so I figure it's best for me to limit my lifetime chemical intake 8^) When =
using water based cleaning you'll need to get all the water out (I bake min=
e) but feel a day in the summer sun would do the trick. As to the fluid, yo=
u'll never get it out (without rewrapping them)(tough for you to do inhouse=
as noted) so the best you can do is coat them (AC/Glyptal)(I like the AC s=
pray because it's clear and you'll see if it's darkening up due to heat). I=
t's a candy coat solution, but will keep the coils from developing a short =
to frame with time as it ooozes out if not sealed in.> > As a side note, li=
ke Comm stones these are the type of item that could be donated per se to y=
our local EV group as tools to help the next guy up the ladder. What do you=
do with the rest of the 24"X36" piece of Nomex, or 9/10th a can of AC spra=
y after you spray your motor 8^) Just a thought.> > Hope this helps> Jim Hu=
sted> Hi-Torque Electric> > > > > _________________________________________=
______> For subscription options, see> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listin=
fo/ev
_________________________________________________________________
The other season of giving begins 6/24/08. Check out the i=92m Talkathon.
http://www.imtalkathon.com?source=3DTXT_EML_WLH_SeasonOfGiving
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Peter asked: "As for the oil in the fields can I bake it out without
damaging the wrap? (how hot / long do you back the varnish any way)"

Oooo...please don't remind Jim about oil in field coils...he had to bake and
bake the crap out of the field coils for my 1911 Westinghouse motor---and
still it wouldn't all come out and got all over him...gunk
everywhere...still, if anyone knows what to do, Jim has an idea on how to do
it. He's done a great job on my motor.

-Myles Twete
1911 Hupp-Yeats Model 1A: www.evalbum.com/1018


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Peter Shabino <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> >Got my motor all stripped down finally and confirmed my hunch. The entire armature and half the field coils are saturated in transmission fluid.
> ...


----------

